# chick with bad foot HELP!!!



## lovemywhatwhat (May 15, 2017)

I am new to raising baby chicks from hatch and one of my chicks from my first incubation has a bad foot. I would like to know what caused this problem and if there is anything I can do to help fix his foot. This is a picture of the sweet little chick what do yall think?


----------



## Phage (May 15, 2017)

How old is the chick? 
If less than 24 hrs wait and see, as curled toes often resolve if the chicks are kept on a towl (or other good gripping surface).
If more than 24 hrs you can make a "boot" ie spread the toes out and tape them on to some light card. 

Best results usually come if this is done at 24hrs -48 hours


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 15, 2017)

@Phage he is 4 days old is it to late it went from being just on toe to all of them I kept him under a heat lamp and used paper towels could that be what caused it?


----------



## Kiki (May 15, 2017)

you can still help it.
Read this:
http://www.backyardchickens.com/t/1139759/curled-up-chick-toes


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 15, 2017)

@Kiki  thank you I went to the link and did what they said will keep an eye on him and make sure it is going the way it is supposed to its all over but the waiting...


----------



## Kiki (May 15, 2017)

see if you can give him some vitamins too.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 15, 2017)

yes going to the local feed store tomorrow to get some thank yall for all the help


----------



## Mother Hen (May 17, 2017)

How is the baby chick doing? Is the foot straightening out?


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 17, 2017)

@Mother Hen it did straighten out but today when I checked it looked like it was starting to go back may have to do it again and leave it on longer


----------



## Mother Hen (May 17, 2017)

Thank you for the update! 
Maybe the next time you take the splints off it you'll be able to get pictures.


----------



## lovemywhatwhat (May 17, 2017)

yes I will do


----------

